
“Hugo Cornwall” and the Hacker's Handbook (2009) - dcminter
http://www.pmsommer.net/page10.html
======
proftom
Interesting history - thanks. My 4th edition paperback copy of "Hugo
Cornwall's New Hacker's Handbook" by Steve Gold from 1989 is sitting right
behind me on the shelf.

~~~
Jaruzel
I had a copy of the 1st edition paperback when it came out[1], I was in my
teens at the time. Some of the phone numbers in the book actually still
worked, and connected to various services like early online banking. As
someone with a Prestel account as well, the whole 'hacking Prestel' thing was
quite interesting.

Years later I realised I'd lost my original copy, so replaced it with exactly
the same edition, mainly for nostalgia reasons. It's still a fun read if you
want an insight into early dial-up stuff - it's got a lot of technical stuff
in it too about how all the hardware worked.

\---

[1] [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hackers-Handbook-Hugo-
Cornwall/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hackers-Handbook-Hugo-
Cornwall/dp/0712606505/)

~~~
C1sc0cat
I used to work in the engineering centre that supported PRESTEL and TYMNET

Later on after PRESTEL was gone, BT security was visiting and freaked out when
they bumped into a developer who they had caught as a teenager hacking
Prestel.

Security wanted them fired senior management told them NO :-)

Oh I also had a copy of the hackers handbook

